
JQuery and Prototype Benchmarks - luccastera
http://ajaxian.com/archives/jquery-and-prototype-benchmarks
======
carlos
It looks like written by Prototype fans! :) I think that these libraries speed
is not as important as usability and maintainability. If you need high
performance for some special issue, you better write it from scratch. I care
more about development speed and jQuery goes faster.

